# Diy Sump with Canister Filter????????????



## SanDiegoCichlid619 (Jan 24, 2010)

I currently have a 135 gallon mixed Malawi setup running on a Rena XP3 canister filter, I know it's a bit low for filtration, and bio, considering I have sand for my substrate. Anyway my question is I have a unused 29gal tank I was thinking of converting into a sump and using my canister filter as a "outside of sump" sump pump. So basicly have the canister filters "in" tubing sucking water from the sump and pushing the water back into the 135g main tank... Will this work??? Thanks for reading. Any ideas would be great[/b]


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge you would have to have the sump and and the display tank on the same level. Canister filters work with a closed system to increase the efficiency of the pump (aka the water level of both in and out stay the same so the pump doesn't have to work pushing water up against gravity).


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Your canister will work fine as a return pump as long as the overflows are able to supply as much or more than the canister sucks out of the sump so it doesn't run dry. Being under or below the level of the main tank is the common installation for canister filters. You may find however that you could use more GPH than most canisters flow, so you could add another pump into the sump besides the canister.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

i would sell the canister filter and buy your self a mag 7 or 9.5 pump and go full blown sump =D


----------



## jason081180 (May 5, 2007)

cichlidfeesh said:


> To the best of my knowledge you would have to have the sump and and the display tank on the same level. Canister filters work with a closed system to increase the efficiency of the pump (aka the water level of both in and out stay the same so the pump doesn't have to work pushing water up against gravity).


agreed the water level of the input and out put need to be that same on canister filters. the pump doesn't have to work against gravity this way. the weight of the water coming in balances the weight of the water flowing out so the pump doesn't have to work as hard. i don't think you would get much flow if the intake was below the tank like in a sump.


----------



## SanDiegoCichlid619 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks u guys. It just hit me I remember when I did a test on the canister filter out back with a bucket and I couldn't get it to start because the bucket was too low. Back to the drawing boards .... Maybe I'll just buy another canister to add on


----------



## SanDiegoCichlid619 (Jan 24, 2010)

Or do what that guy said and buy a real sump pump


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

SanDiegoCichlid619 said:


> Or do what that guy said and buy a real sump pump


TRUE THAT....

Best DEAL on an IWAKI pump you are gonna find right now... This is what I have running my tank... This is the chemical grade pump from IWAKI and is being clearanced out by a few brokers.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Iwaki-70-Series-Pum ... 4aa9b74277

It is rated equivalent to the MD-70RLT units.

I have no regrets having purchased this pump from this exact seller... I might have to pick up another one just as a spare before they all run out.

For $75 it is a NO BRAINER.....

However... if you have a lot of head height to deal with in situations where you will be pumping from the basement several floors below.. then you might want to go with the RLZT models such as this one..

Brand New unit here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Iwaki-Pump-MD-7 ... 2a0f259b13

Used unit here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Iwaki-Pump-MD-70RLZ ... 2a0f25a949

Smaller unit here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Iwaki-Pump-MD-55RLT ... 2a0f25b8aa

These pumps will outlast any Mag Drive pump... but they do consume a bit more electricity and also are a bit more louder... the noise is from the cooling fan.

I was able to reduce the noise levels by half simply by covering the fan intake with a piece of filter media.


----------

